# Servidor de Arquivos (Conf-Rede)???

## claupper

Gostaria de saber qual a melhor opção para colocar o meu servidor funcionando na rede:

Tenho um roteador dlink 524G ligado no virtua da net, e o cabo do meu hub (antigo e 10mb infelizmente) está ligado nesse roteador que é de 100mb, como devo proceder com a ligação do meu server na rede, pois tenho como liga-lo ao hub ou no roteador e gostaria de saber qual a sugestão de vcs do fórum neste caso?

Outra opção que eu tenho seria ligar o virtua no server e fazer o roteamento usando duas placas de rede, mas na questão de segurança, acho que não vai fazer muita diferença, pois o que vale é o firewall do servidor e não o do roteador.

Qual a melhor maneira de ordenar essa rede integrada ao meu servidor, lembrando que o meu dhcp está rodando no meu servidor e não no roteador.

Aguardo Retorno

Abraços

Claupper

----------

## cassiol

kara.. eu faria com duas placas de rede no servidor, pois caso vc precise fazer cache, qos, controle de acesso, todo o trafego estaria passando pelo servidor.

abracosss

----------

## claupper

 *cassiol wrote:*   

> kara.. eu faria com duas placas de rede no servidor, pois caso vc precise fazer cache, qos, controle de acesso, todo o trafego estaria passando pelo servidor.
> 
> abracosss

 

Ok.

Então seria uam placa para ligar no roteador e a outro no swith é isso?

----------

## cassiol

isso mesmo.. =))))

abracossss

----------

## claupper

 *cassiol wrote:*   

> isso mesmo.. =))))
> 
> abracossss

 

Blz!!!!

Abraços

Claupper

----------

